# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Аппаратное обеспечение  >  Сравнение водного и воздушного охлаждения компьютера

## Sin(TEZ)

Предлагаю обсудить такую тему:что лучше,вернее сказать ,какие по вашему мнению главные плюсы и минусы водного и воздушного охлаждения компа?
Первое,что приходит в голову:у водного в сравнении с воздушным значительно больший уровень шума, и как мне кажется охлаждение получше.
Кто как думает?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## ALEX(XX)

Во! http://forums.overclockers.ru/viewforum.php?f=5 Там ребята знают толк в охлаждении  :Smiley:  Вопрос, скажем так, из разряда религиозных.. На мой взгляд, если комп работает в стандартном режиме, не стоит на солнце и не греется у батареи, то штатного охлаждения хватает с головой.. Только чистить надо от пыли, ибо пыль - самый злейший враг. Но вот если начать заниматься оверклокингом.. то уууу...  :Smiley:  Тот форум как раз в помощь  :Smiley:

----------


## Sin(TEZ)

Да,я тоже считаю,что водное охлаждение только если нужен мощный разгон системы,или для компов... ну типа геймстанций или как их там..Кстати, наверно есть и такие для которых главный плюс-перед знакомыми попонтоваться :Smiley: (я не имею в виду участников нашего форума).Спасибо за ссылку,*ALEX(XX),*есть что почитать :Smiley:

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> для которых главный плюс-перед знакомыми попонтоваться


 :Smiley:  Ну, если знакомые таким же интересуются, то да

----------


## PORSHEvchik

Я имея определённую специализацию могу предложить хладоновое охлаждение :Cheesy:  Недостаток только один - отвод конденсата. И требование одно, стационарное расположение системного блока(без каких либо передвижений, это правда решаемо, подумаешь пару шлангов от блока болтаются). Дело в том, что такой опыт имеется: был установлен специально придуманный кондиционер с компрессором переменной производительности в зоне расположения наружного блока комнатного кондиционера; трубки подведены к системному блоку, внутренние теплообменики владелец изготавливал сам мне взглянуть не дал(но прошёл предварительный мой инструктаж по принципу и устройству), только выводы оставил. Во время моей настройки охлаждения, хозяин системника очень уж радовался, он что-то довёл до "увеличение в 4 раза". Через пол-года после изобретения системник сдох, была попытка свалить вину на меня :Furious3: , но ему объяснили что к чему и данный опыт был по его желанию. В самом деле :Censored: , ведь не известно что он выжимал из системы :Censored: 
 Удачных изобретений :Smiley:

----------


## rdog

ALEX(XX) спасибо за сылу)) вовремя !

----------


## XiTri

Как обладатель водяного охлождения могу сказать
что оно тише воздушного.
Из минусов только цена, но некритично

----------


## rdog

сразу говорю)) ничего не курил)) у меня  такая вот бредовая идея) а что если не замарачиваться на водяное  охлаждение ? а поместить весь комп в холодильник? есть же маленькие холодильники без морозилки . технически это возможно наверно?вывести все шнуры через герметичный выход.все будет выглядеть так- открыл дверцу холодильника)) врубил комп-хакрыл дверцу)).да эл потребление больше и затраты но!! как необычно и стильно выглядеть будет?))+можно не бояться  что  водяное охлождение не протечет. да и минусовая температура  всеж пониже  будет .

----------


## ALEX(XX)

Основная проблема в данном случае - конденсат  :Smiley:

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Основная проблема в данном случае - конденсат


Вот вот  :Smiley:  Подобный пример даже на задачках в ЕГЭ есть по физике ... как только железо пройдет "точку росы", оно тут-же покроется конденсатом

*Добавлено через 9 минут*




> сразу говорю)) ничего не курил)) у меня такая вот бредовая идея) а что если не замарачиваться на водяное охлаждение ? а поместить весь комп в холодильник? есть же маленькие холодильники без морозилки . технически это возможно наверно?вывести все шнуры через герметичный выход.все будет выглядеть так- открыл дверцу холодильника)) врубил комп-хакрыл дверцу)).да эл потребление больше и затраты но!! как необычно и стильно выглядеть будет?))+можно не бояться что водяное охлождение не протечет. да и минусовая температура всеж пониже будет .


А плюс к конденсату мы получим массу чудес:
1. Хододильник будет по размеру в два раза больше корпуса (это же еще один корпус + теплоизолятор)
2. Холодильник будет страшно шуметь (компрессор + вентиляторы, один внутри, второй - у внешнего теплообменника холодильника). Вентиляторы жизненно необходимы, потому как в отличие от куска колбасы системник будет выделять приличное количество тепла - и на чистой естественной конвенкции уже не получится работать. Компрессор тоже необходим - так как холодильники на базе элементов Пельтье стоят дорого, жрут много энергии, но эффективность их небольшая (такой аппарат может удерживать охлажденным пиво в холодильнике автомобиля, но не более ... причем автомобилем должен быть джип с аккумулятором на 150-200 А/ч, ибо при токе порядка 5-7 ампер такой холодильник посадит обычный аккумулятор в момент). Как следствие главный плюс водяного охлажения (высокая эффективность при низком уровне шума) в данном случае теряется 
3. Резкие перепады температуры крайне вредны для электроники - будут появляться микротрещины в кристаллах и плате. Если к этому прибавить "точку росы" и последующее обмерзание - то тем более
4. Многие компоненты не будут работать как положено при низких температурах - например, смазка всех движущизся частей будет густеть, пластик может коробиться и т.п.

----------


## Damien

> поместить весь комп в холодильник? есть же маленькие холодильники без морозилки .


статья на эту тему:
Полупроводниковые холодильники Пельтье

в принципе, все минусы уже расписаны.




> выполняя функции теплового насоса, они сами являются мощными источниками тепла. Использование данных модулей в составе средств охлаждения электронных комплектующих компьютера вызывает значительный рост температуры внутри системного блока, что нередко требует дополнительных мер и средств для снижения температуры внутри корпуса компьютера


однажды заказывали несколько элементов и проверил на практике. С одной стороны на пластинке образовывается иней, на другой - температура, сравнимая с температурой охлаждаемых элементов  :Smiley:

----------


## rdog

спасибо всм . я о конденсате и не подумал .чет мне эта тема не дает покоя) какая на сегодняшний день из систем самая продвинутая и надежная?

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> спасибо всм . я о конденсате и не подумал .чет мне эта тема не дает покоя) какая на сегодняшний день из систем самая продвинутая и надежная?


Самая продвинутая и надежная - это канальный вентилятор на 500 куб.м./час, который будет высасывать воздух из системника и выдувать в окно ... тогда температура всего в корпусе будет как максимум на 1-2 градуса выше комнатной темпаратуры (точнее температура всего, что хорошо прикручено). Все остальные системы не совсем совершенны, так как
1. жидкостное охлаждение упирается сразу в ряд проблем, главные из которых 
1.1 охлаждается не все, а только то, что имеет контакт с теплообменниками (охладим ЦП, память и ЦП видеокарты, и перегреем все остальное). Следовательно придется или все компоненты обмешать теплообменниками, или всетаки комбинировать жидкостное и воздушное охлаждение
1.2 тепло из системы жидкостного охлаждения куда-то нужно девать - получаем радиаторы, вентиляторы ... а это опять-же размер и шум
1.3 Самотеком хладогент будет плохо ползать по трубкам (которые тонкие и длинные), придется поставить попму - а это еще один ненадежный и далеко не бесшумный элемент
2. Воздушное охлаждение. Тут тоже проблемы, так как вендиляторы неизбежно шумят и охлаждают то, на что дуют. Выход конечно есть - поставит много (штук 5-7) вентиляторов, но здоровых  и тихоходных. Они будут эффективно и малошумно продувать системник, и если один-два сломается, то это будет плохо, но не фатально. Но есть и минусы:
2.1 Большинство системников не расчитаны на эффективное охлаждение кучей пропеллеров (я не беру корпуса для меломанов/оверклокеров, и серверные корпуса с штатными 5-7 вентиляторами)
2.2 Вентилятор дает поток воздуха, а это еще и поток пыли. При этом вентиляторы сосут воздух достаточно хорошо для засасывания пыли в системник и достаточно плохо, чтобы потоком воздуха ее выдуть. Как следствие, пыль придется чистить (опять же есть решения - корпуса с электростатическими пылефильтрами и т.п. - но это не решение, так как довольно экзотическое)
3. Кондиционер. Т.е. это по сути аналог п.п. 1, но более эффективный. Он как следствие более дорогой и более шумный, плюс ряд специфических проблем
3.1 точка росы. Мы почти неизбежно ее пройдем, как следствие понадобится микроконтроллер, следящий за обмерзанием, дренажем и т.п. (т.е. по суит полноценный кондиционер ... с дренажно трубкой для воды в частности)
3.2 габариты - маленькой такая штука точно не будет
3.3 энергопотребление. Кондиционер может жрать энергии больше, чем системник ... поэтому для охлаждения серверной стойки это приемлемо, для дома - нет (если дома нет суперкомпьютера  :Smiley:  )
4. Пассивное охлаждение. Большая экзотика, существует больше в теории ... основана на том,что если сделать здоровенный корпус, который по совместительству будет супер-радиатором, и сообщить ему тепло от всего внутри - то получим эффективную теплоотдачу. Такое существует, стоит дорого и весит много (в прямом смысле - мы получаем радиатор размером с системник, вес более пуда гарантирован). Минусы те-же, что у водяного охлажления - как отвести тепло от всего, что греется в частности. Как следствие, система обрастет тепловыми трубками, тихоходными вентиляторами, быть может Пельтье и т.п. ...
В итоге выходит, что идеальной системы нет - что-то ненадежно, что-то громоздко, что-то шумно. И как следствие, идеальная система обычно является компромисом между несколькоми технологиями и между технологиями и юзером.

----------


## rdog

Зайцев Олег  спасибо за подробнейшее описание + и - .только вот я одно не могу понять ( что выходит на деле? увеличивают и наращивают мощности а охлождение как бы головная боль владелца железа? странно что такой кусок прибыли оставлен без внимания.

----------


## PavelP

Если правильно подойти к вопросу охлаждения, то классическая система оказывается намного лучше! Выручают радиаторы... много радиаторов... и много меди))) У меня на проце стоит scythe orochi- 30-35 градусов (самый огромный радитор в мире с 14 см. кулером на 500 оборотов- я дышу громче), на северном\южном мостах радиаторы zalman (30градусов), на памяти радиаторы thermalite, жёсткий диск в 5,25 охлаждающем безвентеляторном боксе xilence(32 градуса, это при том что винт на 10000 оборотов), видео 8800GTX штатный заменил на zalman vf 1000 led c радиаторами zalman rhs88, одна 120 на вдув и одна на выдув по 800 оборотов (предельно бесшумны) на вдуве фильтр, хотя дома и так чистота и пыль в системнике не наблюдается! 
 Итог- всё предельно тихо, при этом температуры- идеальны, не надо обслуживать как водянку и стоит всё вместе в пределах 6-7 тысяч.

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Зайцев Олег спасибо за подробнейшее описание + и - .только вот я одно не могу понять ( что выходит на деле? увеличивают и наращивают мощности а охлождение как бы головная боль владелца железа? странно что такой кусок прибыли оставлен без внимания.


Все зависит от владельца и от железа  :Smiley:  В данном случае необходимо просто соблюдать ряд правил:
1. Не стоит развлекаться с оверклокингом (это моя личная позиция, оверклокеры могут со мной поспорить), так как оверклокинг приводит к усиленному нагреву, штатное охлаждение не справится и придется мудрить
2. Стоит взять на вооружение аксиому - "крутой компьютер должен быть крутым во всем". Т.е. если покупается конфигурация с мощным ЦП, несколькими HDD и навороченной видеокартой, то следует озаботиться рядом моментов:
2.1 покупкой хорошего корпуса. Хороший корпус должен быть выполнен из толстого металла (чтобы ничего не вибрировало), и в нем должно быть предусмотрено хорошее охлаждение - в идеале как минимум большой вентилятор на вдув (он обычно обдувает корзинку с HDD), большой вентилятор на выдув (дополняет вентилятор в БП)
2.2 Хороший блок питания. Хороший блок питания предполагает, что в нем так-же стоит большой тихоходный вентилятор (12 см), идущие от БП кабели собраны в круглые жгуты для того, чтобы не мешать току воздуха в корпусе. Некоторые блоки питания плюс к этому содержат всякие хитрости, например "Power Stantion" (что-то типа разветвителя) и отключаемые кабели, что позволяет минимизировать длинну кабелей и их количество
2.3 Системник должен собирать опытный специалист - все кабели необходимо прокладывать так, чтобы они не мешали потоку воздуха (не жалея при этом хомутов и фиксаторов)
2.4 На шаге 2.3 желательно сразу учесть, что в случае надобности следует вместо штатных вентиляторов хорошие (zalman например), которые шумят меньше и дуют лучше. Аналогично с охлаждением ЦП - желательно поставить хороший медный радиатор с большим тихоходным вентилятором.
2.5 Выбирая корпус стоит поискать корпус с встроенным пылевым фильтром. Это очень хорошая и полезная штука ...

Я в своей практике часто наблюдаю, что п.п. 2 соврешенно не соблюдается - довольно "крутые" конфигурации размещают в дешевых корпусах, как следствие шум, пыль-грязь, перегрев ... Причина понятна - или желая получить мощное железо при лимитированном бюджете экономится на корпусе, или пользователь ведет апгрейд за апгрейдом, меняя все кроме корпуса и БП.

----------


## w1d

> Если правильно подойти к вопросу охлаждения, то классическая система оказывается намного лучше! Выручают радиаторы... много радиаторов... и много меди))) У меня на проце стоит scythe orochi- 30-35 градусов (самый огромный радитор в мире с 14 см. кулером на 500 оборотов- я дышу громче), на северном\южном мостах радиаторы zalman (30градусов), на памяти радиаторы thermalite, жёсткий диск в 5,25 охлаждающем безвентеляторном боксе xilence(32 градуса, это при том что винт на 10000 оборотов), видео 8800GTX штатный заменил на zalman vf 1000 led c радиаторами zalman rhs88, одна 120 на вдув и одна на выдув по 800 оборотов (предельно бесшумны) на вдуве фильтр, хотя дома и так чистота и пыль в системнике не наблюдается! 
> Итог- всё предельно тихо, при этом температуры- идеальны, не надо обслуживать как водянку и стоит всё вместе в пределах 6-7 тысяч.


Хорошие показатели, только где находился системник, в жаркой-жаркой африке или на полюсе?
По моему оба вида охлаждения упираются в температуру окружающей среды.

----------


## PavelP

Системник находиться в обычной-обычной квартире с средней комнатной температурой 23-26 градусов.
 Очень не уверен в том, что в "Африке" системники стоят на улице...

----------


## Nikkollo

К минусам жидкостного охлаждения добавил бы риск возникновения протечек охлаждающей жидкости на работающие компоненты системы...
Видел инциденты с фотографиями на сайте оверклокерс, но с пол-пинка найти не удалось...  :Smiley:

----------


## rdog

> Все зависит от владельца и от железа  В данном случае необходимо просто соблюдать ряд правил:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


да да! заметил такую вот неприятную штуку( 99% собранных машин внутри имеют жуткую паутину из проводов(.если комп на гарантии то исключен вариант-открыть и все самому. личноя  плюнул на гарантийку )) открыл и все собрал в жгут. t* сразу упала на 1.5 С*. умники весь пучек заталкали в кробку(корзину) как раз под  HDD)) закрыв при этом поток воздуха  от вентилятора  на (вдув). +приладил самопальный фильтир (синтепон) .уже вторая неделя ,.без шума и были,,  :094:

----------


## barmaleus

Про компьютер в холодильнике не скажу, но люди пробовали ставить включенный утюг  :Smiley: 
http://nesvetaj.info/forum/ptopic1191.html

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*

http://forum.km.pl.ua/viewtopic.php?...=1418&start=15

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## dimonn

Нечего самому туда лазить. Да что не говорите но водное охлаждение єто круто мне друзья посоветовали установить установил здесь www.aqua-computer.ru теперь даже летом комп не тухнет сижу сутками.

----------


## Virtual

мне за глаза хватает обычного воздушного.... но там где жарко системы с "тепловыми трубками"! процессор стал чуть ли не самой холодной частью в компе  :Wink: .

----------

